# Change from double to single basket. Setup?



## sheffield coffee (Aug 29, 2020)

Been using my Sage Dual Boiler for a while now (paired with a Baratza Sette 270wi) but only ever used the double basket.

18g ground coffee. Run for 32 seconds. Aim to get 32 to 36 grams of coffee out.

My question is what dose , runtime and yield should I be using if I want to use the single basket...?

Would prefer not to have to adjust grinder as the Baratza is quite hard to dial back in after changing ... not simply a case of putting the cogs back to where they were...find it quite frustrating in this respect . Hard to get consistency (but that might just be me).

Or am I better off just using the double basket and discarding one stream if I just want a quick single?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

sheffield coffee said:


> Been using my Sage Dual Boiler for a while now (paired with a Baratza Sette 270wi) but only ever used the double basket.
> 
> 18g ground coffee. Run for 32 seconds. Aim to get 32 to 36 grams of coffee out.
> 
> ...


 The second option. It's easier. But why waste coffee? Good quality coffee isn't cheap.

one way or another, you'll always need to change grind settings slightly if you switch baskets. The exception, to an extent, are VST baskets. You'd still require a fine adjustment, but nothing too wild.


----------

